# Crockpot Chicken and Rice in A Bag



## forty_caliber (Jun 7, 2016)

*Crockpot Chicken and Rice in A Bag*

INGREDIENTS
3 pounds chicken parts
1 can 10.75oz cream of chicken soup
1 can water
2 cups raw rice
1 package dry onion soup mix
1 teaspoon Thyme
Salt and Pepper to taste
1 large oven cooking bag

INSTRUCTIONS
1. Combine rice, soup, thyme, salt, pepper, and water in Crock Pot. Then stir well to mix in soup.
2. Place chicken in a roasting bag; add dry onion soup mix.
3. Shake bag to coat chicken well. Puncture 4 or 5 holes in bottom of bag.
4. Knot top of bag to seal chicken and place in Crock Pot on top of rice.
5. Cover and cook on low setting for 6 to 8 hours, until chicken is tender and rice is done.


----------



## Kayelle (Jun 8, 2016)

Hi .40 !!
I'm so glad to see you posting! How goes it? We've missed you!

This recipe is interesting to me. Why is the chicken in a separate cooking bag?


----------



## forty_caliber (Jun 8, 2016)

Hi There!  Ran across this recipe going through some old papers the other day.  The chicken cooks separately from the rice in the bag order to have different seasonings than the rice.  The chicken comes out with a great texture and is moist and fork tender. 

Of course, since the chicken and rice are separated almost any pairing of souped up rice and seasoned chicken would work with a little imagination... cream of celery and ranch maybe.

I've mostly been working...massive insanely detailed projects and lots ($$$$$$$$) of new gear to install and configure.  The FIRM is now over 50 offices on 6 continents.

.40


----------

